

ScaleWell offers $1,000, free office space for Chicago entrepreneurs - blahedo
http://www.chicagotribune.com/business/ct-biz-0222-scale-well-story-20100222,0,5457837.story

======
Roridge
I think this is a great idea. I am sure that many many start-ups begin at
home, but personally I love being in the office, it removes me from any non
work related distractions.

As into my projects as I get, L4D2 is always there waiting for me when I am at
home, I don't often crack, but in the office, it doesn't even cross my mind
that I could be doing something else.

Well done to ScaleWell!

------
chrischen
For "no strings attached" it seems like a really good deal. Not sure exactly
what no strings attached means though...

~~~
wushupork
It means exactly that. The trustees and funders do not take any equity. They
just provide the money, some advice and experience.

